# Adam Curtis: Have computers taken away our power?



## SBE (May 7, 2011)

Τον Άνταμ Κέρτις τον έχω αναφέρει πολλές φορές, μου αρέσει το ύφος των ντοκυμανταίρ του (υπάρχουν στο YouΤube, συνιστώ το Century of the Self). Δεν ξέρω που το πάει με το τελευταίο του πόνημα, γιατί δεν έχει ξεκινήσει να παίζεται ακόμα, αλλά στέλνω το διαφημιστικό που ίσως ενδιαφέρει κάποιον (και δεν ξέρω αν είμαι στο σωστό νήμα). 
To σύντομο τρέιλερ





Και το μεγάλο από τη Guardian

Σχετικά με τον τίτλο εδώ

All Watched Over
by Machines of Loving Grace
by Richard Brautigan

I'd like to think (and
the sooner the better!)
of a cybernetic meadow
where mammals and computers
live together in mutually
programming harmony
like pure water
touching clear sky.

I like to think
(right now, please!)
of a cybernetic forest
filled with pines and electronics
where deer stroll peacefully
past computers
as if they were flowers
with spinning blossoms.

I like to think
(it has to be!)
of a cybernetic ecology
where we are free of our labors
and joined back to nature,
returned to our mammal brothers and sisters,
and all watched over
by machines of loving grace.


----------



## SBE (May 7, 2011)

Διόρθωση στο πιο πάνω, τα ντοκυμανταίρ του Κέρτις όλα είναι εδώ.


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2011)

Το αυτονόμησα τελικά. Ελπίζοντας ότι θα μας ξαναπασχολήσει.


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2011)

Το δεύτερο επεισόδιο το οποίο είδα σήμερα, συνοψίζεται λίγο πολύ σε αυτό το άρθρο του Κέρτις. 
Ομολογώ ότι είναι μάστορας της εικόνας και δεν έχει παρά ελάχιστη εικόνα φτιαγμένη ειδικά για το πρόγραμμα, όλα είνα ανακυκλωμένα κλιπάκια από αρχεία, αλλά καλοδιαλεγμένα.


----------

